# Sailing anybody?



## dkrukovsky (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi I've sailed windsurf boards for a long time and now, when the beach is deserted, sailboats are getting more and more of my attention.

Anybody to point me on local sailing forums?

Anybody sailing here near Lisboa / Cascais? Anybody's looking for a crew?

I also offer free help with boat repairs or windsurf lessons in exchange for sailing lessons.


----------



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

I also would like to do some sailing, I have many years of sailing experience in the inside passage from Vancouver Canada to Alaska. I now reside in Aveiro but still keep my boat in Canada. At the moment I dont want to purchase a sail boat here but would like to go sailing if available. Does anyone know of sailboat rentals here in Portugal.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lagos was the place to look for charter but more marinas now, so should be more widespread, not cheap though and you'll require a International Licence or equivalent, I found it cheaper to go to Turkey or Greek Islands

This is a useful site Sailing Club of Portugal


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

I sailed here. 

We'll need to take the boat occasionally seawards from Vila Real de San Antonio in the Algarve and extra crew would be handy.

No charge if you get yourself there under your own steam although timing not currently known but possibly looking at sailing 35 ft Warrior Mk III along the south coast, weather permitting of course!


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Canoeman is correct about some form of sailing qualification being needed by at least one person on board which, for a British Registered boat, is a Coastal Skipper's Certificate as a minimum for sailing in Spanish Waters but elsewhere the Day Skipper has been accepted.

I have Coastal Skippers RYA qualification so it's possible for us to take the boat into Spanish waters as long as I'm captain!!! (In reality the other half never really gives me permission although single handing at night I sometimes get the chance!).

I feel that Lagos, Portimao and Albufeira "heal" towards the middle to upper priced boats due to the considerably higher marina prices, whereas the Guardiana and the west coast of Portugal are more run of the mill except for Caiscas but nearly always I've found that there's a mix during the sailing season in all the marinas everwhere across the Med.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

maidentales said:


> Canoeman is correct about some form of sailing qualification being needed by at least one person on board which, for a British Registered boat, is a Coastal Skipper's Certificate as a minimum for sailing in Spanish Waters but elsewhere the Day Skipper has been accepted.


Think you will find the International Certificate of Competence is all that is required to skipper a UK registered pleasure yacht in both Spanish & Portuguese waters.


----------

